# Lost my precious one



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, lost my baby tonight. I was seven weeks pregnant (this was my third FET from my first IVF cycle - this was my first pregnancy) and tonight after days of bleeding and clotting a sac and baby came away from me. I felt sick but have accepted that it wasnt ment to be this time and I'm glad it happened earlier rather than later in the pregnancy. 

I will probably have to go for a D + C now, but does anyone know how long it will be before I will be able to start my second IVF (egg collection)? I am really hoping that this time I will be able to get a fresh transfer (my first IVF i over responded to the drugs and made over 21 eggs which ment they had to freeze all of my embryos). Why did I loose my baby? Its so unfair, I did everything by the book and I'm only 24 years old. Do you think I will get pregnant again? Anyone in the same situation please get in touch with me,
love courtneyxxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh courtney, i am so sorry to hear your news it must be devasting            

i don't know how long you will have to wait for your next ivf but i am sure you will get pregnant again very soon.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Courtney, I was so very very sorry to read your post honey    My heart goes out to you, I wish there was something I could say........

Sorry I have no proper advice for you, just wanted to send you a huge hug   

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Courtney, so sorry to hear your sorry     this is so sad and so unfair.
I'm sure your time will come soon and you're taking such a positive attitude, you're still so young as you said. I lost 3 babies over the years, but now I'm doing ivf and hoping that I'll finally become a mum, it's so important to have hope and I'm sure you'll be pregnant again.
Sorry I'm probably not saying the right things, I just feel for you so much, I know the sorrow you feel from my own experience.
Take care
Rivka x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Courtney ,
Sweetheart , i am so sorry to hear of your loss  why not come over and join in on the pregnancy loss thread , you'll find everyone very supportive and understanding , and i think your questions might be answered easier on there , heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0
Right now though hunni , give yourself time to greive for your lost angel , and take each hour at a time 
Wishing you strength 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

oh dear, this is such sad news, i know, as i suffered in Sept last year.....about the same time as yourself.

well, it took since then till now, to do an FET.  Mainly because of a few things...

1. because the clinic like you to have a periods first, to normalise your body
2. because you might still be grieving so you need to give yourself time to heal
3. the hormones made me nuts, when i came down from them, so i was very bad, and needed time to sort of get slightly stronger


I would say it would on average maybe take about 3-4 months, for your body to adjust itself. Mentally can take a little longer   so please dont rush yourself. Make sure you get yourself strong, eat well, rest well, and you will know when you are ready to proceed, its like a 6th sense.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Dear Courteny,
I can't that I wrote to you what I hoped was words of encouragment, but then the next night the same happened to me, at 6 1/2 weeks. It's the 4th time it happened to me and I'n devastated. I'm so sorry for your loss and understand so well how you feel, I haven't stopped crying since. Sending you a huge hug and hoping your next cycle is a successful one.
Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks so much!
R x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Courtney, I'm so sorry to hear your news    

I had a miscarriage in October 2003, and was ready to cycle again in March 2004 ~ mentally and physically.  I was 11 weeks pregnant when I lost my baby, and believe me, I thought I'd never get pregnant again.  

Much love coming your way,

Marie xxx


----------

